# How many times a day should 10 weeks old puppy poops?



## Anna Soh (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a 10 weeks old puppy, it poops 4-5 times a day sometimes up to 7 times. I feed her 3 times a day with large breed puppies dog food, 1cup morning and half cup afternoon and evening each, she looks skinny. Is this normal?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what are you feeding your pup? did you take her to the Vet?


----------



## Anna Soh (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm feeding her large breed puppy food. The brand name is something like " LV blue premium" can't really recall. Brought her to vet, the vet ask us to take ID canned food for 3 days, she still poops 4-5 times in that 3 days and her poops turn from yellowish brown to black. And from the day she took ID food she start to eat her own poops. Now we stop the ID food and her poop turn back to yellowish brown but she still eat her own poop if we don't clean it u right away....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

mine has been 3 a day since i got her at 8 weeks. always same times


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

It will be helpful to know exactly which food you are feeding. If you can tell us that, you may get more answers. 

I would not feed any ID food. Not a good food at all. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anna Soh (Jul 24, 2013)

Is LV Prime Blue Premium Dog Food - chicken and salmon spirulina.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

